# ff: pbass (mono)



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

about 3 inches , got beat up and lost a eye (poor guy ) , had it in a hospital tank , brought it back from the brink of death , Eats black/blood worms and feeders , nips at frozen and pellets ... 

FREE TO A GOOD HOME ..


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

il take it justin


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> il take it justin


come and get it ..


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

wait n/m i wont be able too... scared my aro might try and eat it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> wait n/m i wont be able too... scared my aro might try and eat it


probally ..

hence free to a GOOD HOME !!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

actually i'll yake him, and throw it in my 33gal  and grow it out =) when u free justin?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> actually i'll yake him, and throw it in my 33gal  and grow it out =) when u free justin?


FREE now til 430 , Then after 7 is fine ..


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

is it gone?
thanks
peter,


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

k cool i'll come by in a bit after i drop off my gf and if not i'll come by after 7... cool just?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> k cool i'll come by in a bit after i drop off my gf and if not i'll come by after 7... cool just?


after 7 it is mang , call first


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Justin!!! You should have called me. I would have picked it up and grown it out with my other little guys and then it would have had a great home in a 300G!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Kolewolf said:


> Oh Justin!!! You should have called me. I would have picked it up and grown it out with my other little guys and then it would have had a great home in a 300G!!!


dude it crossed my mind , trust me... 

i just wasnt sure you would want it


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course, I am the Bassman now!!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Of course, I am the Bassman now!!!


cool new title kole, sounds like BADASSman Hows all your guys doing? By the way, the carapo is bigger now and eats like pigs.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

fish is gone .....mods plds close [email protected]!


----------

